# How much is Cavendish worth?



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Seriously, he's probably going to be one of the highest paid pro riders, ever.

Remember when Boonen was getting dominant? He can afford to crash his Lamborghini's, do the coke, or whatever.

When does his contract expire...this year? How much do you think he will take home with his next contract?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> Seriously, he's probably going to be one of the highest paid pro riders, ever.
> 
> Remember when Boonen was getting dominant? He can afford to crash his Lamborghini's, do the coke, or whatever.
> 
> When does his contract expire...this year? How much do you think he will take home with his next contract?



And how much do other pro riders get paid? This info is rarely published...


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm sure his next contract will be nice, but he may have to choose between a big fat contract for a team that may not support him well, and a really good contract with a team that will. Columbia, for instance, has demonstrated quite well that they will give him 100% team support and put him in a position to get the big wins that he wants. He'd be foolish to leave, and that may mean he takes less money in the end.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

With proper management he could probably ride for nothing and make 7 figure salary from endorsements. Having a high paid team dedicated to his success never seemed to do Lance Armstrong any harm.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Salaries have probably fallen off a bit the last few years. AFAIK, LA and Ullrich had team salaries in the 2Million euros range during their heyday. I'd imagine Cavendish could get over 1Million.

I'd also think that Columbia-HTC would want him and be willing to pay market rate. The only way he could generate more viewer interest is if he was vying for yellow at the TdF and winning all the classics. And he just might just win a few of those classics.

JSR


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

*Allan Peiper talks about Cav*

"He always delivers"
http://tour-de-france.velonews.com/article/96017/cavendish-always-delivers


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

His weight in gold and he deserves every penny. 
In these days of hyped up so called superstars who fail to deliver, he is one of those rare sportsman who just goes out and does the business time after time after time. 
His ride today was a thing of beauty. His post-win interview showed him to be a really good guy as well. He was very generous to Hushovd.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm sure he's worth a lot... but he'll be smartest to stick with the stronger teams.. Money isn't everything. I'm sure he's smart enough to realize that.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

He's worth a lot but best to stick his current team. He's in a spot where he needs to continue to produce else be branded a washed out has-been who just had a lucky streak. Endorsement wise his name is still rather unknown outside cycling.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

moabbiker said:


> ... Endorsement wise his name is still rather unknown outside cycling.


 That may very well change given that he's quite gracious & grateful of his endorsers. That's what they have spin doctors, agents, & ad agencies for. I've already seen his DZNuts salute in a print ad and, for sure, Columbia HTC have their iconic dedication image.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Remember Pettachi winning everything a few years ago?


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> I'm sure his next contract will be nice, but he may have to choose between a big fat contract for a team that may not support him well, and a really good contract with a team that will. Columbia, for instance, has demonstrated quite well that they will give him 100% team support and put him in a position to get the big wins that he wants. He'd be foolish to leave, and that may mean he takes less money in the end.


The big money in cycling for the top stars, like many other sports, is in endorsements and contracts outside of cycling. Probably more so in cycling than many others. Cavendish would do well to stay or go to a team that gives him the support he needs to keep winning big sprints. That keeps his name out there and keeps the big endorsement contracts coming.


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> And how much do other pro riders get paid? This info is rarely published...


About a couple years ago I recall reading an article in one of the magazines which talked about what the top guys make. At the time Valverde was the #1 earner in active pros (about $6-10mm if I recall correctly) and Boonen was way up there too. Basically the top 10 riders were making from low to high single digit $ millions all-in with endorsements etc....so if I had to guess I'd reckon Cav is worth $5-8mm

Lance was retired then and not in the article but he's in a totally different league, like $28mm in '05 according to Forbes.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

moabbiker said:


> He's worth a lot but best to stick his current team. He's in a spot where he needs to continue to produce else be branded a washed out has-been who just had a lucky streak. Endorsement wise his name is still rather unknown outside cycling.


In the USA, yes, but I imagine Cav is much better known in Europe and in the U.K. especially.


----------



## masterken911 (Jun 17, 2009)

more than i'm making right now $ 10 an hour...roll eyes


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

AJL said:


> In the USA, yes, but I imagine Cav is much better known in Europe and in the U.K. especially.


He _might_ be beter known in the UK but he isn't (wasn't?) well known e.g.



> On a media day organised to discuss his prospects for the Tour de France, Mark Cavendish was travelling in a taxi from Soho to Regent’s Park for a photo-shoot when he was alerted suddenly by the driver’s recklessness. “Watch out for the cyclist,” the dismayed Manxman said. “Who do you think you are? Lance Armstrong?” replied the driver, unaware of his passenger’s identity.


http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/more_sport/article6630772.ece


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Remember Pettachi winning everything a few years ago?


He's still Cav's only real competition. I wish he wasn't injured for this tour.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Many sprinters seem to get hot for a year or two and then fade away for various reasons. We will see if he can sustain. If he does, he is golden until another young buck comes through.


----------

